# Anyone use rubyripper? It won't start...



## bigtoque (Aug 23, 2011)

I installed rubyripper from ports, but when I try to run the program I get the message


```
% rrip_gtk2 
The main program logic file 'rr_lib.rb' can't be found!
```

Has anyone encountered this before?


----------



## thenickdude (Jan 27, 2014)

This is because the shell scripts called rrip_gtk2 (and rrip_cli) both look for Ruby 1.8:


```
RUBYDIR=[ENV['PWD'], File.dirname(__FILE__), "/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8"]
```
I'm running Ruby 1.9, so I edited the path to that and it works:


```
RUBYDIR=[ENV['PWD'], File.dirname(__FILE__), "/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9"]
```


----------

